# Baseball bat pens



## Bobby

Anyone else think about doing some of these?


----------



## bill

hahaha, yeah, someone posted on IAP a while back about kitless pens, I did some for a baseball team on a fund raiser this past summer

One of the Moms gave me a bag full of Bic refills, and I used up the rest of the cedar wood from DCW

I forgot all about them LOL I was told they then used a wood burner on some to put on their names but I never saw them


----------



## Bobby

How about one like this.


----------



## Mrschasintail

How much would those cost? Seriously. I need a couple for Coach gifts for our fall ball season.


----------



## bill

Bobby said:


> How about one like this.


now that's cool...did you do them?


----------



## Bobby

Mrschasintail said:


> How much would those cost? Seriously. I need a couple for Coach gifts for our fall ball season.


I will let you know as soon as I can. This is something new. I plan on putting a decal with the teams name and maybe even a picture of or the players name.

I might even try this.


----------



## Bobby

Ok I got them in What do you think on the first one? I was thinking about wrapping the handle end with some black tape like a real baseball bat but not sure. The name of her team in green then her name and under that her nickname. I may have to redo it cause I think I got her name spelled wrong.


----------



## Mrschasintail

I like it. Can you put any logo on them?


----------



## Bobby

Mrschasintail said:


> I like it. Can you put any logo on them?


Yes anything that I can print out on the computer and put on a white background. These are Maple wood pens too.

send me a picture of your teams logo.


----------



## Bobby

Ok first one is A second one is B


----------



## Mrschasintail

Bobby, the oval. Yes there are 5 total. And yes, please put head coach on Darrins. thanks. You are the best!!!!!!!!! I don't care what Bill say's about you!


----------



## bill

Hey, leave me out of this one :slimer:


----------



## Bobby

Is this kinda what your looking for? This is not a finished pen just a test.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Bobby - the "A" might look better if turned the other way on the barrel of the bat.


----------



## Bobby

speckle-catcher said:


> Bobby - the "A" might look better if turned the other way on the barrel of the bat.


I just made that change. I like it better this way too.


----------



## speckle-catcher

now I'd move it more "up" as shown in your picture so it's centered on the fat part of the bat.


----------



## Bobby

speckle-catcher said:


> now I'd move it more "up" as shown in your picture so it's centered on the fat part of the bat.


Got it done. Now I am going to print out the same logo on some white decal paper. Have to really trim it close to get it right.


----------



## bigjim75

Hey Bobby, what would you charge for those?
Could you do this? I would love to have around 5 of these.


----------



## Bobby

bigjim75 said:


> Hey Bobby, what would you charge for those?
> Could you do this? I would love to have around 5 of these.


You have a PM


----------



## bigjim75

Bobby said:


> You have a PM


Thanks Bobby. if you need a better picture you can google Trinity University Logo. Just as long as it looks like the one above.


----------



## Mrschasintail

It looks great Bobby!!! You are the bomb!


----------



## Bobby

Ok I am done for now. I may do some redo on a couple of MCT's pens to make them all match. I had to redo some of them. Got to let these dry good for the weekend then they will be mailed out Monday.


----------



## bill

Those look good, what kit are you using?


----------



## Mrschasintail

sweet, I cannot wait, Bobby, THANK YOU. I wish I had time to meet you to get them.


----------



## Flat Fish

Dang Bobby! You been one busy dude... Those look real good.


----------



## Bobby

Mrschasintail said:


> sweet, I cannot wait, Bobby, THANK YOU. I wish I had time to meet you to get them.


Boxed up and ready for UPS.


----------



## bigjim75

Bobby said:


> Boxed up and ready for UPS.


Mine looks great too Bobby. Can't wait to get it. Great Christmas gift.


----------



## Bobby

Jim it will be shipped today.


----------



## Bobby

bigjim75 said:


> Mine looks great too Bobby. Can't wait to get it. Great Christmas gift.


In the mail!


----------



## Bobby

Please let me know when your packages arrive.


----------



## Bobby

Bobby said:


> Please let me know when your packages arrive.


I guess they are lost in the mail.hwell:


----------



## Bobby

The coaches and the girls on the team loved the pens. I got several other teams now are going to let me know about ordering some for them.


----------

